
Online legal publishers squabble over the right to copyright the law - Tomte
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2016/02/online-legal-publishers-squabble-over-the-right-to-copyright-the-law/
======
hga
This is about potentially violating one of the most fundimental norms of
Western law, one that's literally 2,500 years old:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twelve_Tables](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twelve_Tables)

